# Threatening Injurys



## ebittner (Apr 18, 2006)

Have any of you had an injury that has almost caused you to have to stop playing golf?
I have I had one this past summer. With skateboarding I shattered my elbow and I had a compound fracture of my upper arm. I spent a week in the hospital I had 3 surguries and I came out with 2 plates and 12 screws in my arm. It took a while but after months of Physical Theripy I can finnaly swing a club again but not as good as I used to.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I have had major problems with my shoulders due to dirtbike crashes, and was considering surgery at one point. They have recently healed a bit more now, and I have been able to play for a while however I do need to be very careful not to get out of control on my full swings (which will probably help my game anyway).

But yeah, injuries suck.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

ow... hope you keep on healing well!

never been hurt that badly but just keep up with the therapy and you'll adjust your swing to improve in the future, I figure!


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2006)

rotator cuff, nothing a few beers dont fix :laugh: 

Just suffer the next few days after :thumbsdown:


----------

